# My Thousand Son's Color Scheme



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

These are my new Thousand son colors and my first sorcerer. Let me know what ya'll think.

woog out!


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

I dunno about this one, Orange doesnt really make me think of Thousand sons.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

I think with all the colours that it looks to "busy"


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm big on making sure my army looks like they fit together on the table so i try to tie colors within the different units so they match. Orange, brown, and gold are the main colors of my army and i knew the blue was thousand sons so i figured orange and blue go together so i thought i'd try this out. I personally like it and the simpler models don't look as "busy" being they don't have as many colors. Green is the color i use for any power cables on all of my models btw. Thanks for the comments, i'll see what i can do to try to tone it down a little bit. I'd like to hear what others think as well so keep the C&C coming!

Woog Out!


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

The colors look good, but I wouldn't think Tsons if you hadn't said so. It doesn't have the typical Tsons color scheme. I think the blue of the armor looks a little to pastel, it almost looks like a metallic sky blue. I can't tell from the picture, but is his helmet/face gold or bone? If it's gold, you should give it another coat so it shines more and it doesn't look dirty and faded. If you're happy with the colors, then the only thing your model needs is a little washing on the metals and maybe some highlights. I would also put a little more work on the eyes, maybe go a little brighter so they look like they're glowing.
Good job.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

lav25gunner said:


> The colors look good, but I wouldn't think Tsons if you hadn't said so. It doesn't have the typical Tsons color scheme. I think the blue of the armor looks a little to pastel, it almost looks like a metallic sky blue. I can't tell from the picture, but is his helmet/face gold or bone? If it's gold, you should give it another coat so it shines more and it doesn't look dirty and faded. If you're happy with the colors, then the only thing your model needs is a little washing on the metals and maybe some highlights. I would also put a little more work on the eyes, maybe go a little brighter so they look like they're glowing.
> Good job.


thats exactly what I was thinking, none of these colors make me thing of thousand sons at all, when I think thousand sons I typically think gold and blues, my friend has a thousand sons army so I am used to fighting with Tsons


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

The orange on the backpack is too much. If that part was in blue it would blend with the overall look of the model better. Right now it stands out too much and doesn't look right. I would also consider making the gloves/hands blue. Right now the orange is too sporadic and isn't drawing the model together. As Dagmire has said it is very busy looking. You have the green piping which already matches with the rest of your army and the robes should be enough to make him suitably matching also. Sometimes a little bit goes a very long way. I think that between the blue, green and gold and the robes you will find it fits in quite well with the rest of your army. It is an HQ model after all and they should stand out a bit from the core bulk of your army. 

I like the blue color, looks good. Not too dark, not too light but nice looking.


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks again everyone. I have no clue how or where to highlight so i avoid it like the plague. Not an HQ unit but a aspiring sorcerer, I'll keep him as he is till i have a few regular troops done and can get some picks of him with an accompany. The gloves i painted orange because they have a cloth appearance to them just like the robe did. I've already changed the red on the axe to gold, and painted that orange on the back pack blue. Thanks for the comment about the color unforgiven, I custom mixed it: 3 parts regal blue, 1 part skull white, 2 parts mithril silver. I should have a second grunt done by this evening or later this afternoon. Anything to save those poor kittens....

woog out!


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

Here are some pics of the aspiring sorcerer and two troops. I made some small changes to the sorcerer. Let me know what you think.

woog out


----------



## Caherwain (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello,

The thing is : orange is the opposite secondary color of blue (http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_sVxOTLCl0C4/TQ52Uy9BMlI/AAAAAAAAA6c/lUpLj8y89Rk/s400/colorwheel1.gif)

Basically, on a miniature, you'd better try not to put a primary color and its secondary opposite color at the same time (at least not on such big parts)

Now, you could try to optimize a good effect by doing more shadows and highlights (Don't hesitate to use black and white in your colors to get a good constrast)

Also on the metal parts, you should use some washes (especially on the weapon) The one from citadel are very cool to get some quick and nice results.

Good luck for the upcoming Thousand Sons


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Being a big fan and collector of Thousand Sons myself I love the fact that you are starting them up. However I am going to have to agree with the others here regarding the orange. It just does not look good on these models, I hate to say. The blue and the gold go together just fine and the green of the piping on the sorc is fine but that orange just does not fit, colour-wise, with the rest. It can be used in small amounts just fine but not on areas that large. Here are a few pics of a Tson terminator that I did for you to look at and see what I mean.










If you notice, there is only a couple of small spots with the orange and they are on things that are meant to stand out (eye on the knee, power cables), same with the green helmet and the red seals. The major colours are the blue and gold and that is for a reason. When you paint any model you need to choose two, not 3+, two primary colours and stick with them by making them the majority colours, in this case blue and gold. After that, choose a single contrasting colour using a colour wheel that doesn't clash with the primaries (in this case it is actually the red, there is more of it on my regular Tsons). Any other colour beyond those three should be very sparing in amount and only used to pick out objects of note like symbols, scroll cases, etc. Also, don't worry about boltgun as a colour choice as it is neutral and you will use it for things like the guns and such and it will look right on those areas.

A perfect example as well of what is making your model look 'too busy' as others have pointed out is the backpack of the champ. On that single, small bit you have 5 colours: blue, boltgun, gold, green, and orange. That is just too many colours for that and gives it a busy look. Your best bet would have been to paint the ENTIRE THING in the blue with just the pipes painted green, no other colours. That way the pack blends into the rest of the armour and further helps to tie it all together. The key thing to remember when painting minis is that less is actually more when it comes to colour and using that many colours on so many different areas of the model is distracting to the eye.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I feel like giving the wraithlord +rep if I could paint half that good I would be 100,000,000 times better.


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

@thewraithlord: Those are spectacular models! 

Thanks for all the advice and tips everyone. I'm really at a toss up. I really like the colors i've chosen but i do understand what you're all saying. I've already corrected the backpack issue on the sorcerer and i feel it's toned down. I personally like the blue and orange together, i get what you're all saying and i appreciate the comments and the criticism, which was done in a very tactful way. If you had any tips for highlighting and where to do so and techniques and brush sizes to use it would be appreciated.
thanks again everyone i'll keep posting updates as i paint.

woog out!


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Here's a link for highlights. http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=16500
If you like the orange, keep it. Just use it strategically, like maybe only make one or both shoulder pads orange and one other thing to tie it in, like the backpack. You might also want to use burnished gold. Whatever you're using now seems a little coppery so it blends in too much with the orange.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I think its awesome its nice to see someone think outside the box... hey if you like orange go with it. What colors wraith did you use for the that blue shade


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Boltgun Metal basecoat with thinned washes of Asurmen Blue and Badab Black. That terminator took me a single night as I used the same method for every colour, one basecoat colour and washes to darken them down to where I wanted them.


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

thanks for posting up that link lav25gunner, i'll have to give that a shot. What wash do you guys recommend to put on the metallic paints? I might be getting more work done because my ps3 just took giant shit on me. Yes well bad for black ops, good for warhammer.

woog out!


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

I would say do as others have suggested and use the orange a bit more sparingly.

Or just forget the colors your "supposed" to paint thousand sons and build a color scheme for them based entirely on how you think they will look best using orange of the rest of your army. It is already pretty obvious from the models that they are thousand sons so you can paint them any color you want. My own Thousand sons army has a red, white and gold scheme.

I would also suggest using some darker colors to bring out the bright orange that you have used if you decide to keep it.

Also, Listen to The Wraithlord, he obviously knows what he is talking about judging by his incredible looking thousand sons army


----------

